# UKBFF Hercules Classic Class Prep



## ares1

Well...

After procrastinating for well over a year decided its time to get myself up on the stage.

I've been training since 2006, just turned 22 and this will be my first show. PScarb has kindly agreed to help me along my journey, i've always found the competition journals good to follow so i thought id get one up.

For those that dont know the classic class rules are based on a height to weight ratio, which means at 175cm i can be no more than 79kg on the day which shouldnt be a problem.

The competition is on the 25th October making me 12 weeks out tomorrow 

Heres some pics taken today, ill try and get some better ones up when my housemate is around to take them.

Currently

85kg

12 weeks out


----------



## Prodiver

Looking excellent - and loads of promise!

We'll be there to watch...


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff. Look forward to reading another one as well


----------



## Magic Torch

Looking good mate, you have good lines already and with Pauls help you'll defo be ready to do damage at the Hercules.

Good luck!


----------



## frowningbudda

Good stuff & good luck mate!

Subscribed


----------



## ares1

Prodiver said:


> Looking excellent - and loads of promise!
> 
> We'll be there to watch...


Thanks mate, be good to meet you at the show.



LittleChris said:


> Great stuff. Look forward to reading another one as well


LOL! :lol: soon be time for you to have a pre-contest journal... :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Looking good mate, you have good lines already and with Pauls help you'll defo be ready to do damage at the Hercules.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks mate - ill be working my tits off to make sure i do.


----------



## WRT

Looking good mate, nice quads!


----------



## m14rky

looking good mate will be following ur progress


----------



## hockey

are you a natural body builder?


----------



## hilly

looking good mate, will be following along to make sure your not slacking.


----------



## Nathrakh

Have entered the same show so hopefully will see you there - looking excellent already though and with Paul's help no doubt you'll do great.


----------



## pob80

Good luck in your prep mate I am entering the same show and from colchester where it is being held if you want to know anything about the area or any hotels feel free to pm me


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> looking good mate, will be following along to make sure your not slacking.





Nathrakh said:


> Have entered the same show so hopefully will see you there - looking excellent already though and with Paul's help no doubt you'll do great.





pob80 said:


> Good luck in your prep mate I am entering the same show and from colchester where it is being held if you want to know anything about the area or any hotels feel free to pm me


Cheers for the support gents - greatly appreciated 

Pob - thanks alot for the offer, at present i live about an hour away - so will most probably get a few mates to drive me up there on the day. What class are you going to be doing?


----------



## pob80

No probs mate im doing the inter over 90 kg class


----------



## dale_flex

Nice legs there mate what are the height to weight ratios for classic class in general. I'm 5"8' what would be my wieght limit?

Best of look with the journal you look in decent nick already i'll keep dropping in and see how your doing, Dale


----------



## miles2345

good luck with it all Im a month into my diet today, I'll be doing the Inters Over 90kgs with Pob. Hour away, you lucky ****er, I'm over 5 hours away.


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> Nice legs there mate what are the height to weight ratios for classic class in general. I'm 5"8' what would be my wieght limit?
> 
> Best of look with the journal you look in decent nick already i'll keep dropping in and see how your doing, Dale


thanks for the support mate, greatly appreciated.

the weight rules are as follows for the class:-

up to 170 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 2 kg

up to 175 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 4 kg

up to 180 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 6 kg

up to 190 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 8 kg

up to 198 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 9 kg

over 198 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 10 kg



miles2345 said:


> good luck with it all Im a month into my diet today, I'll be doing the Inters Over 90kgs with Pob. Hour away, you lucky ****er, I'm over 5 hours away.


LOL! sounds like it will be a tough class. one of the reasons i chose it was because of the proximity - also scott usually puts on very good shows and im sure this will be no different.


----------



## ScottCP

J, good boy, its my home town so i will be there showing support.


----------



## ares1

RobZombie said:


> J, good boy, its my home town so i will be there showing support.


Awesome! :thumb:

well theres a couple of small changes for this week, cardio is being increased to 45 minutes and calories are being reduced slightly - out of respect for paul i wont post up the diet.

did 45 mins first thing this am and then woke up my hungover housemate so he could take a picture of my back LOL.


----------



## hilly

back looks very good suprisingly lean


----------



## Biggerdave

Good work matey, nice back and quads too. I'm subscribed.

Dave


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Good work matey, nice back and quads too. I'm subscribed.
> 
> Dave


Thanks bud!

i thought today was going to be a sh!t day, started off badly as i slightly overslept but still managed to get the full 45mins cardio in - so all good!

felt a bit hungry at times, mainly just before meals - but also felt pretty energetic considering.

Trained back and delts, strength was down slightly - i think my body just needs to adjust to less food.

Chins-

BWx10, BWx8, BWx8

Hammer strength pull down's with 2 s pause at contraction

40x15, 60x10, 70x10

BB rows

60x12, 100x10, 100x10

Seated rows

40x12, 60x12, 70x10

DELTS

Standing OHP

20x15, 50x10, 60x8

Seated press

60x10, drop set 60x10-50x6-40x4


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> i think my body just needs to adjust to less food.


Yeah that wont take too long mate, prob a week or so.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Yeah that wont take too long mate, prob a week or so.


cool thats not bad - i can ride it out 

Woke up on time this morning and did Cardio for 45 mins in front of band of brothers - awesome tv program :thumb: !

i also have the sopranos series 1-6, but i find it quite slow so will probably buy some new boxsets once i get through B.O.B LOL


----------



## jw007

GReat another swimsuit journal

Post your drug use up please, give it a modicum of interest carb face


----------



## Biggerdave

Didn't wanna hijack MT's thread.

Do you eat any veg mate? I have as much fibrous greens as i want with 3 of my meals mate. Is brilliant for satiety.

Dave


----------



## ares1

jw007 said:


> GReat another swimsuit journal
> 
> Post your drug use up please, give it a modicum of interest carb face


LOL just cos i dont wanna get too big does not give you a reason to take the **** outta me! :lol:

You would disown me if i put up my drugs use, i know a woman who use's 10x more PMSL!



Biggerdave said:


> Didn't wanna hijack MT's thread.
> 
> Do you eat any veg mate? I have as much fibrous greens as i want with 3 of my meals mate. Is brilliant for satiety.
> 
> Dave


Yeah plenty of green's, mainly spinach and broccoli 

Reminds me... not long till my next meal :bounce:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jw007's just grooming you with the tough love


----------



## Joshua

Just found your new journal mate! Looking good, and buckets of potential too.

Your strong dietary compliance with Paul's guidance will be a formidable combo.

What form of cardio are you doing? Any idea on the intensity that you are doing it at eg( just out of breath / by heart rate / etc )

Subscribed,

J


----------



## winger

another journal, their goes the neighborhood.


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> jw007's just grooming you with the tough love


PMSL :lol:



Joshua said:


> Just found your new journal mate! Looking good, and buckets of potential too.
> 
> Your strong dietary compliance with Paul's guidance will be a formidable combo.
> 
> What form of cardio are you doing? Any idea on the intensity that you are doing it at eg( just out of breath / by heart rate / etc )
> 
> Subscribed,
> 
> J


Thanks mate! :thumb:

Yeah i have a HRM so use that and keep it at 60-65%mhr, just doing 45 mins on the spin bike first thing for the moment.


----------



## ares1

chest last night, good session got a nice pump & felt good.

Incline BB

60x15, 80x12, 90x8

Flat DB

37.5x12, 40x8, drop set 40x8 - 35x4

incline hammer press

80x12, 100x8, 100x8

Dips with chain(20kg)

8, 8, 8+4 without

Cable crossovers

5x15, 5x12, 5x12

CALVES

Calf raise on leg press

200x30 r.p

Seated calf raise

40x30 r.p


----------



## ares1

another day done, this morning was the first time this week i could easily have stayed in bed - once i got on the bike i was fine though.

already beginning to notice a change in composition, looking a lot "harder" - i'm guessing that this is due to water coming off - hunger is still very manageable, not using any supplements for this either so im quite pleased - energy is pretty good, no lethargy during the day.

Day off from the gym tonight so cooking food, chilling out and planning an early night.


----------



## ares1

triceps and biceps today, didnt write it down but was something like:-

overhead extensions:-

pyramid up for 3 sets followed by a drop set

Close grip bb press

60x12, 80x8, 90x4-70x6-30x10

Dips

BWx12, BWx12, BWx12

Bi's

Cable curls

Pyramid up for 3 sets followed by a drop set

DB hammer curls

17.5x10, 17.5x10, 17.5x10

Close grip pull downs FST-7

7x10x7 sets

followed by 10 sweaty minutes of posing practice - if i'm honest the posing side is worrying me a bit, think it will take quite a bit of practice.


----------



## dale_flex

Stick with the posing mate it'll come plus i find the more posing practise i get in the harder i get


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> Stick with the posing mate it'll come plus i find the more posing practise i get in the harder i get


yeah, i quite enjoyed it, was sweating like hell - pulling poses for 10 mins is actually fcuking hard! :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

It is ain't it bud, it's even worse practising your routine. I'm like bambi on ice for the first few weeks tripping over my own feet in the transitions


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> It is ain't it bud, it's even worse practising your routine. I'm like bambi on ice for the first few weeks tripping over my own feet in the transitions


FPMSL - i havent even got to that stage yet... just trying to master the mandatories first LOL - im not very coordinated so i can imagine its going to be quite ammusing... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Wow for this class i could weigh a very anorexic 77kg i think i would look more like POW than a bodybuilder at that weight.

Looking good and lean mate keep it up.


----------



## ares1

Con said:


> Wow for this class i could weigh a very anorexic 77kg i think i would look more like POW than a bodybuilder at that weight.
> 
> Looking good and lean mate keep it up.


LOL thanks mate, once the comp is over i will probably spend a good year or so adding some mass.

----

Legs today

Leg ext - 15x4, 12x6, 8x8

Leg press pscarb style - 6x15x190kg - 10 second rest between sets

hack squat - 3 sets 15 - 130kg (last set was a drop set)

Leg ext - 2x20x4

Leg curls - 3 drop sets (i super setted all three sets with SLDL's)

my poor training partner threw up twice but carried on lol.


----------



## winger

CarbWhore said:


> my poor training partner threw up twice but carried on lol.


Damn, that is some hard core training, not that I noticed. :whistling:


----------



## ares1

winger said:


> Damn, that is some hard core training, not that I noticed. :whistling:


Wasn't that hardcore, he just needs to man up a bit! :lol:

day off today, just done my cardio and now eating my oats...

weighed myself this morning and am 83kg bang on - which means a 2kg loss this week... not bad...

spoke to paul on email last night and were going to keep things the same for the time being - hes expecting the weight to drop quite steadily for another few weeks without making changes :beer:


----------



## hilly

looks like things are bang on track mate good stuff.


----------



## T.F.

You look great mate, best of luck in the comp.


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> looks like things are bang on track mate good stuff.


I hope so lol! 



T.F. said:


> You look great mate, best of luck in the comp.


thanks mate :thumb:

--

just removed all the hair from my legs was going to do full body but got fcuked off and tired after 45 mins lol 3 razors and a tube of veet fpmsl! should be easier to do from here on in though and i can see some vascularity now :bounce:


----------



## hilly

ive just bought a phillips body groomer for 45 quid from argos. i normally shave my chest/stomach witha razor but used this today and its pretty dam good.

not as clean as a normal razor obv but very good i was shocked to be honest. would be ideal for ure legs as it has a trimmer attatchment as well.


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> I hope so lol!
> 
> thanks mate :thumb:
> 
> --
> 
> just removed all the hair from my legs was going to do full body but got fcuked off and tired after 45 mins lol 3 razors and a tube of veet fpmsl! should be easier to do from here on in though and i can see some vascularity now :bounce:


Dude just use a pair of clippers without the guard for now then use a razor for the final trim. Is much easier when it is short.


----------



## RACK

Only just spotted this. Best of luck with this mate.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Dude just use a pair of clippers without the guard for now then use a razor for the final trim. Is much easier when it is short.


did that for my chest yesterday - defo a lot easier.



bulkaholic said:


> Can second those and i use it to trim my man garden to That should help curb your appetite:lol:


LOL! too much info! but i dont think anything could put me off food at the moment. Except for cucmbers - i fcuking hate cucumbers.



RACK said:


> Only just spotted this. Best of luck with this mate.


Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i stocked up on veet prior to the show and its great stuff....wipe on, 5mins later take off with the hair.

the in shower stuff is crap


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> i stocked up on veet prior to the show and its great stuff....wipe on, 5mins later take off with the hair.
> 
> the in shower stuff is crap


Yeah used a whole tube up just on my legs and there were still spots with hair so tidyed it up with a razor.

It feels wierd not having any leg hair!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

the wierdest feeling for me was the arms, i have gorilla arms.

took the hair off and i started feleing the cold lol, i walk around in t-shirts all year but minus the body hair on legs/chest/abs/arms and i'm feeling it lol

i'd wax the chest, i wish i had done it 2x before the show so it would have been smooth and rash free as stubble makes the tan clog up round it.


----------



## Prodiver

hilly2008 said:


> ive just bought a phillips body groomer for 45 quid from argos. i normally shave my chest/stomach witha razor but used this today and its pretty dam good.
> 
> not as clean as a normal razor obv but very good i was shocked to be honest. would be ideal for ure legs as it has a trimmer attatchment as well.





Biggerdave said:


> Dude just use a pair of clippers without the guard for now then use a razor for the final trim. Is much easier when it is short.


Got a Headblade the other day - eBay it.

Excellent piece of kit for the head and works well on other bits too...


----------



## Magic Torch

hilly2008 said:


> ive just bought a phillips body groomer for 45 quid from argos. i normally shave my chest/stomach witha razor but used this today and its pretty dam good.
> 
> not as clean as a normal razor obv but very good i was shocked to be honest. would be ideal for ure legs as it has a trimmer attatchment as well.


Yup thats what I normally use, once a week, quick buzz all over - job done!


----------



## DRED

Prodiver said:


> Got a Headblade the other day - eBay it.
> 
> Excellent piece of kit for the head and works well on other bits too...
> 
> View attachment 29558


lol looks like a wall paper scraper you go carefull there or we will be seeing a "i shaved my nuts of thread" :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Well???

Whats going on???

Any progress into the world of anorexia PMSL


----------



## ares1

jw007 said:


> Well???
> 
> Whats going on???
> 
> Any progress into the world of anorexia PMSL


Yesterday i ate three celery stalks and a carrot.

Latest progress shot:-


----------



## LittleChris

Great progress! Seem to be adding some muscle as well :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Prodiver

jw007 said:


> Well???
> 
> Whats going on???
> 
> Any progress into the world of anorexia PMSL


You should know, Joe...

When are you going to start growing again? :wink:


----------



## jw007

Prodiver said:


> You should know, Joe...
> 
> When are you going to start growing again? :wink:


Lets not hi jack this thread and turn it about me...

Ok go on then lets:lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

no lets not


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> no lets not


Nice post

But Flawed, very flawed:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

jw007 said:


> Nice post
> 
> But Flawed, very flawed:lol: :lol: :lol:


you see opinions vary


----------



## winger

CarbWhore said:


> Yesterday i ate three celery stalks and a carrot.
> 
> Latest progress shot:-


That pick was from the movie, "The Machinist" that's Christian Bale.

He ate a can of tuna and an apple only per day.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## ares1

Back and delts last night

Back-

Nautilus Pullovers

130x15, 140x12, 140x12

Hammer Strength pull downs

60x12, 70x10, 70x10

BB Rows

60x12, 100x10, 100x8

Wide grip pull downs(underhand)

70x10, 70x10, 80x8

Face Pulls

30x10, 30x10, 30x10

Delts

Standing OHP

60x15, 80x8, 80x8 (felt 10x stronger on these than last week)

DB Press

32.5x10, 32.5x10, 32.5x10

Rear delt fly's

10x12, 10x12, 10x12

Rear delt pec deck

Level 6x12, 6x12, 6x12

10 mins poising.

--------------

sleep had been a bit of an issue for the past few days but managed a great nights worth last night, woke up this morning feeling refreshed and ready for cardio which was 45 mins on the spin bike.


----------



## ares1

bulkaholic said:


> Mens health cover in no time looking like that mate:thumbup1:


LOL my old training partner and one of my best mates is a MF & MH cover model...


----------



## LittleChris

Does he train still? Had a crash didn't he?

Always makes me laugh the stick they get; fair enough not the look some people go for, but majority of the time they are in far better shape than the person making the comments.

Thats life though eh :thumb:

Good strength on the overhead presses. Do you do them to outstretched arms or more of a partial movement?


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> Does he train still? Had a crash didn't he?
> 
> Always makes me laugh the stick they get; fair enough not the look some people go for, but majority of the time they are in far better shape than the person making the comments.
> 
> Thats life though eh :thumb:
> 
> Good strength on the overhead presses. Do you do them to outstretched arms or more of a partial movement?


LOL yeah he still trains, last time i spoke to him he was going to try and bulk up later this year (for him, this probably means 4 sweet potatos a day instead of 3 and an extra cherry tomato at every meal pmsl) if he trained his legs, he could probably do pretty well in the natty feds.

i do the full rom, i like doing them standing as you can cheat a bit to get the weight up - ive only started doing them often recently but find they hammer the delts much more than seated pressing.


----------



## RACK

Nice pressing mate. How's things going so far?


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> Nice pressing mate. How's things going so far?


Thanks bro - its going really well, ive had a few restless nights where ive been hungry but thats the worst. waist is coming in very nicely and dropped 2kg last week.

-------------

did chest tonight - had a really good session, pumped to fcuk.

incline BB

60x12, 80x10, 80x10

Flat BB

60x12, 80x10, 80x10

Incline hammer press

40x15, 80x10, 80x10

Dips with chain

8, 8, 10 - last 4 were negative only

Cable x overs supersetted with press ups

5x10 + 8, 4x12 + 6, 4x12 + 6

10 min's posing practice


----------



## dale_flex

Hows the posing practise coming along mate? Some decent workouts there. I myself hate that empty feeling whilst trying to sleep on a diet


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> Hows the posing practise coming along mate? Some decent workouts there. I myself hate that empty feeling whilst trying to sleep on a diet


yeah im not very good at sleeping on empty but getting used to it - ive found the key is to get to bed as soon as i can after my last meal lol  or failing that using piriton or other 1st gen anti-h's as i cant have horlicks lol!

Posing is going ok - just practising the mandatories atm, i can do side chest quite nicely on one side but the other side i look like a spaz! :lol:


----------



## dale_flex

Yeah we all have favourite sides mate. Personally struggle doing my left side chest and left side tricep. Usually the one most people struggle with is lat spread but your avatar proves you've already mastered that


----------



## Magic Torch

Thinking about a trip to the works on Sat mate if your about? Maybe Ollie too? Got some business to attend to in Potters bar.


----------



## hamsternuts

looking awesome there bud, keep it up

you've given me some enthusiasm, been lacking it recently, nice one


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Thinking about a trip to the works on Sat mate if your about? Maybe Ollie too? Got some business to attend to in Potters bar.


Cool sounds good ill be pretty much all day - i'll fire you a message on FB later 



bulkaholic said:


> I think your right there mate as I am fat and totally out of condition at the moment so I hate his 6 pack and all that definition, makes me sick:lol: :lol:


LOL! i bet youre actually shredded - its just an act/mind game you are playing... You dont fool me! :lol: :lol: :lol:



dale_flex said:


> Yeah we all have favourite sides mate. Personally struggle doing my left side chest and left side tricep. Usually the one most people struggle with is lat spread but your avatar proves you've already mastered that


Thanks mate - i can do side tricep ok, its just right side chest :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:



hamsternuts said:


> looking awesome there bud, keep it up
> 
> you've given me some enthusiasm, been lacking it recently, nice one


Wow, thanks mate! :thumb:

---

45 mins cardio done this morning on the bike, started "rome series 1" its pretty good, so far its had swordfights and some roman bint does full frontal for the camera :thumb: ! Fcuking A! :lol:


----------



## hilly

rome is a very good series. it should definatly help pass cardio time. theirs a few good sex shots in their n what not


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> rome is a very good series. it should definatly help pass cardio time. theirs a few good sex shots in their n what not


I know! not sure its the best thing for my am cardio as it might get my heart rate up a bit too much!



bulkaholic said:


> LOL! i bet youre actually shredded - its just an act/mind game you are playing... You dont fool me! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> No kidding mate, pretty wobbly at the moment although finally doing something about it now.
> 
> Looks like things are on plan mate:thumbup1: Keep up the good work


LOL Cheers mate - any plans to compete again in the near future?


----------



## ares1

no training last night so took the opportunity to get an early night yesterday, feel very refreshed for it.

45 mins cardio done this morning, used the bike again so i could watch Rome :thumb: ...


----------



## ares1

Blasted arms today

triceps

rope pushdowns - 20x5, 15x6, 12x7, 10x8

CGBP - 65x8 3 sets

Dips - 20kgx8, 30x6, BWx10

Overhead ext FST-7 - 6x10x7

Bi's

cable curls - 5x10, 5x10, 5x10

2x Tri-set-

(BB curls - 35x8

DB preachers - 12.5x8

Alternating DB curls 12.5x8)

CG pull downs drop set- 7x20-6x10-5x10-4x10

10 mins posing (mandatories)


----------



## 3752

how you feeling in general buddy??


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> how you feeling in general buddy??


Feeling really good TBH, energy levels are high - metabolism is firing - i find myself sweating constantly LOL.

i've had 2-3 restless nights but i've also had early nights to cancel them out. I'm even enjoying the cardio in the morning atm :wacko: LOL

Looking a lot leaner & much more vascular aswell - i'll get some pics up on sat after ive weighed myself.


----------



## 3752

great news mate and exactly how it should be, with a metabolism like yours we may find we have to increase the food at some point


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> great news mate and exactly how it should be, with a metabolism like yours we may find we have to increase the food at some point


You lucky bastardo. Are you taking Tren CW?


----------



## RACK

Sounds like all is going well mate


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> great news mate and exactly how it should be, with a metabolism like yours we may find we have to increase the food at some point


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: YAY! :bounce:




winger said:


> You lucky bastardo. Are you taking Tren CW?


no mate



RACK said:


> Sounds like all is going well mate


yep! all is going well mate!


----------



## ares1

legs last night:-

Leg ext

4x20, 5x15, 6x12, 8x10

Squat

60x15, 100x15, 120x12

Leg press

250x15, 300x15, 350x15(rest pause)

Hack squat

100x15, 100x15, 100x15

Leg curls

5x10, 5x10, 5x10, 5x10

SLDL

65x10, 65x10, 65x10

seated Calve raise

3sets 40x10 (3 second pause at top and bottom of movement)

Leg press calve raise

200x10 (3 sets, 3 second hold at top and bottom of movement)


----------



## ares1

excuse the stupid faces LOL


----------



## LittleChris

2nd one looks very good :thumb:


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> 2nd one looks very good :thumb:


thanks - because i'm smiling LOL?? :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Nah, pose looks pretty good there.

First smile made me laugh though :lol:

You feeling hungry at all?


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> Nah, pose looks pretty good there.
> 
> First smile made me laugh though :lol:
> 
> You feeling hungry at all?


Not at the moment just had a meal but yeah give it about 2 and a half hours and ill be thinking of food constantly LOL :lol:


----------



## hilly

lookin good mate, definatly leaning out. cnt get over ure legs this far out lol.


----------



## m14rky

looking much leaner mate good progress :beer:


----------



## Biggerdave

Looking very good mate, legs gonna be a strong point!

Keep it up, how far out now?

Dave


----------



## LittleChris

How much does a little tattoo like that cost out of interest?


----------



## RACK

Looking really good mate, really good. As it's been said you're legs are well detailed for this far out.

Out of interest (and me wanting inside info) how far out are you and what are you weighing? I'm interested as it will give me some kind of idea of where I have to be about feb time as we have similar frames (you've got more muscle I reckon though ya tw*t lol)


----------



## Magic Torch

Decent mate, keep it up! Will defo be in PB next weekend (its the old dears birthday) so will defo be hitting the works, will msg you on FB in the week!

J


----------



## Nathrakh

Progressing really well mate, and separation in the quads is gonna look great at contest.


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Looking very good mate, legs gonna be a strong point!
> 
> Keep it up, how far out now?
> 
> Dave


Thanks mate - 10 weeks to go.... its the week after the finals 



m14rky said:


> looking much leaner mate good progress :beer:


Cheers bud :thumb:



hilly2008 said:


> lookin good mate, definatly leaning out. cnt get over ure legs this far out lol.


Cheers mate, legs have always been lean - its the abs and lower back that are the last spot for me to go.



LittleChris said:


> How much does a little tattoo like that cost out of interest?


lol it wasnt little when i got it - took up most of my shoulder! cost £100 got it done about a week after i turned 18, when i first showed it to my old dear she said "go wash it off":whistling:... LOL



RACK said:


> Looking really good mate, really good. As it's been said you're legs are well detailed for this far out.
> 
> Out of interest (and me wanting inside info) how far out are you and what are you weighing? I'm interested as it will give me some kind of idea of where I have to be about feb time as we have similar frames (you've got more muscle I reckon though ya tw*t lol)


Thanks mate - 10 weeks out, weighed myself this am and was 82.7kg but i think it was inaccurate so weighing again tomorrow am :beer:



Magic Torch said:


> Decent mate, keep it up! Will defo be in PB next weekend (its the old dears birthday) so will defo be hitting the works, will msg you on FB in the week!
> 
> J


Awesome mate, looking forward to destroying our legs together! :thumb:



Nathrakh said:


> Progressing really well mate, and separation in the quads is gonna look great at contest.


thanks mate


----------



## Biggerdave

Good stuff mate, well on target. How much food you on at the moment? Just macros if you dont wanna give out the diet


----------



## clarkey

Looking good!! side tricep is an excellent pose for you:thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

clarkey said:


> Looking good!! side tricep is an excellent pose for you:thumbup1:


Thankyou mate - should be at the kent klassic so will try and say hi if i get a chance.


----------



## clarkey

CarbWhore said:


> Thankyou mate - should be at the kent klassic so will try and say hi if i get a chance.


Please do mate will be great to meet you... :thumbup1:


----------



## dale_flex

Great shape mate as stated above legs are good and great condition this far out


----------



## ares1

cheers guys, only change this week is to increase cardio to 60 mins first thing.


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the reply mate, you're a good 10kg lighter than me, although reckon you're carrying a more lbm than I would at that weight.

How's the hunger going?


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> Thanks for the reply mate, you're a good 10kg lighter than me, although reckon you're carrying a more lbm than I would at that weight.
> 
> How's the hunger going?


cheers mate.

LOL hunger isn't too bad - its just craving that "full" feeling you get after a huge meal.


----------



## RACK

I've forgot what that feeling is LOL!!


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> excuse the stupid faces LOL


There is some other dude on here with a very similar body, exceprt hes not such a "classic" shape

Magic wand or soemthing

You look better than him, would kick his ar5e easy:beer:


----------



## Joshua

CarbWhore said:


> cheers mate.
> 
> LOL hunger isn't too bad - its just craving that "full" feeling you get after a huge meal.


What about adding some Psyllium Husks (nutritional value of Psyllium Husks)? Although they do have some nutritional content in them, it is small and can be offset against existing food. If you do go down that route start off really small, as if you aren't careful it can make you feel overly full.

Great photos btw.

All the best,

J


----------



## ares1

Joshua said:


> What about adding some Psyllium Husks (nutritional value of Psyllium Husks)? Although they do have some nutritional content in them, it is small and can be offset against existing food. If you do go down that route start off really small, as if you aren't careful it can make you feel overly full.
> 
> Great photos btw.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


Thanks bud - i actually have some powdered stuff kicking about, at the moment its managable - just a craving probably more mental than anything else - if it gets worse i will bear it in mind.


----------



## LittleChris

Does this show lead to invites for the British finals? i.e. Brit finals 2011 if it is the week after?


----------



## 3752

it is the first qualifier for the 2010 UKBFF finals


----------



## Magic Torch

This was the show I qualified at last year for this years finals....

....might do it again this year depending on my weight at the finals and if I can get another year out of the classics


----------



## 3752

Magic Torch said:


> This was the show I qualified at last year for this years finals....
> 
> ....might do it again this year depending on my weight at the finals and if I can get another year out of the classics


or you can be more posative and believe you can place top 2 and don't need to qualify:thumb:


----------



## ares1

Back-

Nautilus Pullovers

130x15, 140x12, 140x12

Hammer Strength pull downs

60x12, 70x10, 70x10

Rack Deads

60x12, 100x10, 140x8, 180x3

Wide grip pull downs(underhand)

70x10, 70x10, 80x8

Delts

Standing OHP

60x15, 80x10, 80x8

hammer delt press

60x12, 80x10, 85x10

Rear delt fly's

10x12, 12.5x12, 15x8

Rear delt pec deck

Level 6x12, 6x12, 6x12

had a nasty migraine towards the end of the session so battled through it and skipped posing, its still there a bit now but has mostly subsided thank god.


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> or you can be more posative and believe you can place top 2 and don't need to qualify:thumb:


yep and you can eat what you want sooner! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris

Really want to try that nautilus machine one day.


----------



## jw007

Magic Torch said:


> This was the show I qualified at last year for this years finals....
> 
> ....might do it again this year depending on my weight at the finals and if I can get another year out of the classics


Dont worry, you will be good to go in classics(snigger) for another 10 years easy dude


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> Really want to try that nautilus machine one day.


its pretty much the same as pullovers but youre elbows are fixed


----------



## ares1

good day today, cardio went pretty quick this morning - as did the rest of the day.

Had a good chest session the pump was pretty insane! seem to be holding strength pretty well (well what i have of it lol) 

incline BB

60x15, 80x12, 80x10

Incline hammer press

40x15, 80x10, 80x10

Flat BB

60x12, 80x10, 80x10

Dips with chain

8, 8, 10

Cable x overs supersetted with press ups

5x10 + 8, 4x12 + 6, 4x12 + 6

10 mins posing - calves cramped up a bit during this.


----------



## RACK

Nice session mate. Have you got someone helping with the posing?


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> Nice session mate. Have you got someone helping with the posing?


just my poor housemate (LDNclimber off ugm) & a few mirrors LOL :lol: !


----------



## LittleChris

Have you decided what your music will be?


----------



## dale_flex

Hope the posing is coming along mate. A few good workouts there too


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> Have you decided what your music will be?


yup - not telling though 



dale_flex said:


> Hope the posing is coming along mate. A few good workouts there too


thanks mate - posing is coming a long better, i still look a bit "constipated" when im holding them :lol: but id rather get the poses sorted and be comfortable with them first and then work on the facial expressions... baby steps...


----------



## ares1

some nice soreness in my back and chest today - have a night off the gym tonight so will prepare the rest of this weeks food and sleep...

Getting up for 5:30am cardio is starting to take its toll a bit - nothing an early night wont fix though as im still getting a minimum of 7h/night.


----------



## Nathrakh

You get used to it mate (up about the same time to do my morning session) - plus its more comfortable to do cardio when its a bit cooler at the moment.


----------



## ah24

CarbWhore said:


> nothing an early night wont fix though as im still getting *a minimum of 7h/night*.


Lucky b*stard! :cursing:


----------



## RACK

Just looked at the 12 weeks out pics and the 10 weeks out, you're going to come in looking great for the show mate.


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> Just looked at the 12 weeks out pics and the 10 weeks out, you're going to come in looking great for the show mate.


Thanks mate, i hope so.

-----------------------

Well brutal arms sesh last night

Biceps

Hammer curls (with rope)

5x15, 6x12, 7x8 down the rack

Preacher curls:-

30x10, 30x10, Drop set 30x10-20x3-10x6

Seated DB curls:-

15x8, 15x8, 15x8

overhand bicep curls

6x10, 6x10, 6x10

TRI'S

Weighted Dips

25x15, 30x10, 30x10 - felt really strong on these

Reverse grip tricep pull downs:-

8x10, 8x10, 8x10 drop set

Overhead extensions supersetted with close grip press ups:-

10x10 & 8, 11x8 & 6, 11x8 drop set & 4 + 2 girlie ones :lol:


----------



## 3752

James move your hammer curls to after both your bicep and triceps exercisers


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> James move your hammer curls to after both your bicep and triceps exercisers


will do, out of curiosity whats the reasoning for this?


----------



## 3752

you will feel the exercise more and is a good exercise to finish the workout as the tension is constant through the motion it does task the whole upper arm


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> you will feel the exercise more and is a good exercise to finish the workout as the tension is constant through the motion it does task the whole upper arm


Cool, thanks - will do this next week


----------



## ares1

legs last night:-

Leg ext

3x30, 5x15, 6x12

Squat

80x15, 120x15, 140x12, 60x20(Lower partials)

Standing Leg curls

4x8, 4x8, 4x8

Leg press

240x12, 260x10, 260x10

Lying leg curl

5x10, 5x10, 5x10

Walking lunges + 30kg

20 metres, 20 metres, 20 metres

Seated Calf raise

60x10, 60x10, 60x10 - 2 second pause at top and bottom

Donkey calve raise

10x10, 10x10, 10x10 - 2 second pause at top and bottom

legs are quite stiff today - arms are in quite a bit of pain from thursday. had a few sh!tty days because of some personal stuff but the extra agression in the gym has been a blessing.

Did my morning cardio today in front of Team America and am looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend. might be meeting up with Magic Torch later - other than that i am thinking of going to watch inglorious [email protected] at the cinema with the VIP and conserving some energy.


----------



## ares1

Diet stays the same this week, but will be adding an extra 30 mins cardio post workout.


----------



## ares1

Back and delts last night

Nautilus pullovers:-

100x20, 150x12, 150x12

iso pull downs

40x15, 70x12, 90x8

BB Rows

60x15, 100x12, 120x8

Seated rows

40x15, 60x12, 60x12

Face pulls

4x12, 4x12, 4x12

Shoulder press

60x12, 80x8, 80x8

Hammer shoulder press supersetted with lateral raises

70x10 - 7.5x12, 70x10 - 7.5x9, 70x7 - 7.5x6

30 mins @ 60% mhr on the treadmill.


----------



## dale_flex

Workouts look good mate hope prep is going well still


----------



## ares1

dale_flex said:


> Workouts look good mate hope prep is going well still


cheers mate - yep everything seems to be going well, the addition of 30 mins pwo cardio really seems to have ramped things up a bit.

Chest last night

Flat bench

60x15, 80x12, 80x12

Incline bench

60x12, 80x10, 80x10

incline hammer press

80x10, 80x10, 80x10

tri set - cable x overs, dips, press ups

5x12, 10xbw, 10xbw

5x10, 10xbw, 8xbw

5x10, 10xbw, 8xbw+ 4 "girlie push ups" (knees on floor :lol: )

30 mins on the treadmill


----------



## Biggerdave

CarbWhore said:


> cheers mate - yep everything seems to be going well, the addition of 30 mins pwo cardio really seems to have ramped things up a bit.
> 
> Chest last night
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> 60x15, 80x12, 80x12
> 
> Incline bench
> 
> 60x12, 80x10, 80x10
> 
> incline hammer press
> 
> 80x10, 80x10, 80x10
> 
> tri set - cable x overs, dips, press ups
> 
> 5x12, 10xbw, 10xbw
> 
> 5x10, 10xbw, 8xbw
> 
> 5x10, 10xbw, 8xbw+ 4 "girlie push ups" (knees on floor :lol: )
> 
> 30 mins on the treadmill


Well you are a classic mate


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Well you are a classic mate


LOL yeah dont wanna get too big! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch

Yeah I read in Mens Health they are wicked :lol:


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah I read in Mens Health they are wicked :lol:


LOL!!! You should use their "get in shape in 4 weeks for summer holiday's" program as contest prep.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Dammit i dont have a stability ball, can i borrow one?!?


----------



## Magic Torch

CarbWhore said:


> LOL!!! You should use their "get in shape in 4 weeks for summer holiday's" program as contest prep.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I do, I just did it 3 times in a row 



Biggerdave said:


> Dammit i dont have a stability ball, can i borrow one?!?


Forget that, this is the new stability ball, strap this bad boy on, with some rebook ankle weights and go for a fast walk while doing some arm exercises for a total body work out!!!


----------



## ares1

quick update...

did arms yesterday, pretty good session - didn't get much sleep last night was very restless.

Biceps

Preacher curls:-

30x10, 30x10, Drop set 30x10-20x3-10x6

Seated DB curls:-

15x8, 15x8, 15x8

overhand bicep curls

6x10, 6x10, 7x8

TRI'S

Weighted Dips

25x15, 30x10, 40x6

Reverse grip tricep pull downs:-

8x10, 8x10, 9x8 drop set

Overhead extensions supersetted with close grip press ups:-

10x10 & 8, 11x8 & 6, 11x8 drop set & 4 + 3 with knees on floor

Hammer curls

5x15, 6x12, 7x8 down the rack

followed by 30 mins cardio + 10 mins posing

*& Legs today*

Leg ext

2x50, 5x15, 6x12

Leg press

200x15, 300x12, 380x6

Squat

80x15, 120x10

Standing Leg curls

4x8, 4x8, 4x8

Lying leg curl

5x10, 5x10, 5x10

Walking lunges + 30kg

20 metres, 20 metres, 20 metres

followed by 30 mins cardio - dint do any posing as i was shattered.

Knee joints have been quite sore for the past few days - i think this is to do with the cardio on the treadmill PWO so will swap to the stepper and see if it makes a difference as theres less of an impact.

Even though i went quite heavy they seemed to cope fine with the leg session though - was careful not to lock out fully on squats and leg press.

going to watch Rambo tonight and get an early one. should be going to a bbq tomorrow and then kent klassic on sunday.


----------



## LittleChris

Have a good weekend mate and keep plugging away :thumb:


----------



## hilly

looks like things are going well mate. i found cross trainer and stepper much better for knee issues when doing lots of cardio


----------



## ares1

morning

80.7kg this am (8 weeks out) - took some pics, it was fooking freezing outside so there is absolutely no vascularity in them lol.

my housemate is away so had to put it on timer and then rush to get into pose lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nathrakh

Getting cut nicely mate - what category you doing?


----------



## ares1

Nathrakh said:


> Getting cut nicely mate - what category you doing?


Thanks mate - doing the classic class so need to be 79kg on the day.


----------



## hilly

thnings are moving along very well mate great stuff


----------



## Willie

You can't be that cold judging by the last pic


----------



## 3752

Excellant pics James..(you need to mail them to me though as well mate  ) as i said a while back we will have to feed you up into the show, some excellant seperation in your quads and upper back....


----------



## Guest

You look really good mate, a lot bigger than what your weight is so that shows you must have some nice genetics and balance


----------



## MXD

Looking real good mate


----------



## winger

Willie said:


> You can't be that cold judging by the last pic


With a user name like Willie no wonder you picked up on that..lol

Looking good CW.


----------



## ares1

Thanks alot guys, youre comments are greatly appreciated and help me stay on track.

Although i didnt deviate from the diet, weekend really didnt go to plan :cursing:

Did back and delts last night in the gym

*Back*

DB Pullovers

30x15, 45x12, 60x8

Hammer Strength pull downs

60x12, 70x10, 75x8

BB rows

60x20, 100x15, 120x8

Wide grip pull downs(underhand) supersetted with seated rows

70x10 + 60x13, 70x10 + 70x8, 80x8 + 70x8

*Delts*

Wide grip upright row supersetted with Lat raises

60x8 + 8x15, 60x8 + 8x15, 60x8 + 8x15

Smith BB press

60x15, 80x10, 80x10

Rear delt fly's

10x12, 12.5x12, 15x8

Rear delt pec deck

Level 6x12, 6x12, 6x12


----------



## Biggerdave

Good session


----------



## hrfc

Nice one mate looking in real good nik :thumb:

Im dieting for the Stars ofTomorrow comp in Nov and in the Classic class also for the 1st time. id be very happy with your condition at 8weeks out. Iv got another 11weeks dieting so looking to come in **** hot.


----------



## ares1

bulkaholic said:


> Cant see pictures! I am in China and they regulate internet heavily. This must mean progress is going well and you were looking too sexy for pictures to be displayed:lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Will check you progress on my return keep pluggin away mate, but from others comments and last pics bet you gonna be bang on


LOL! thanks mate - hope youre havbing a good time! :thumb:



hrfc said:


> Nice one mate looking in real good nik :thumb:
> 
> Im dieting for the Stars ofTomorrow comp in Nov and in the Classic class also for the 1st time. id be very happy with your condition at 8weeks out. Iv got another 11weeks dieting so looking to come in **** hot.


Cheers bud - good luck for youre show! :thumbup1:

-----

Sorry for the lack of updates this week - its been quite busy.

Chest on tuesday

Incline bench

60x15, 70x12, 85x12

flat bench

60x12, 70x10, 80x8

Hammer incline

60x15, 80x12, 80x12

Cable x-overs supersetted with pressups

5x12 + 8, 5x12 + 7, 7x5- then 5 reps at each pin hole down the rack + 6

Was out last night at ye old cheshire last night to witness the "Hulk vs Fat Head Drink Off" and although i was only on the diet coke's and was hungry & tired it was really good to meet everyone who was there! :beer:


----------



## MissBC

Nice to meet you last night  and yea its not as fun when drinking diet coke huh :no:


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> Nice to meet you last night  and yea its not as fun when drinking diet coke huh :no:


Good to meet you aswell! defo not as exiting when sober... :crying:


----------



## ares1

Arms session last night

DB curls

10x15

17.5x12

20 x 10

Pull downs

4x15

6x10

9x8

Machine preacher curls

25x10

25x10

30x10

Rope pull downs

5x15

8x10

10x8

Dips

BWx15

1 chain x12

2 chains x6

Hybrid cross of scull crushes and CGBP (basically a CGBP to the forehead LOL)

60x10

60x10

60x10

Hammer curls

5x15, 6x12, 8x8 down the rack

Felt really good and strong - finished off with 30 mins cardio on the treadmill.


----------



## ares1

Leg ext

3x35, 5x15, 6x12

Leg press

200x15, 310x12, 380x6

Squat

80x15, 140x8

Standing Leg curls

4x8, 4x8, 4x8

Lying leg curl

5x10, 5x10, 5x10

Walking lunges + 30kg

20 metres, 20 metres, 20 metres

followed by 30 min's on the stepper = OUCH!!


----------



## m14rky

seem to be progressing well looking very lean keep up the good work


----------



## dmcc

Damn your legs are nice.


----------



## dale_flex

Good progress still mate. Legs are definately a strong point got nice shape/sweep to them. Keep it up mate time will start flying by once the show comes closer


----------



## FATBOY

its all there buddy well done:thumb:


----------



## ares1

m14rky said:


> seem to be progressing well looking very lean keep up the good work


thanks mate



dmcc said:


> Damn your legs are nice.


thanks buddy - lots of reps & light squats :lol:



dale_flex said:


> Good progress still mate. Legs are definately a strong point got nice shape/sweep to them. Keep it up mate time will start flying by once the show comes closer


cheers mate, support is greatly appreciated.



FATBOY said:


> its all there buddy well done:thumb:


thanks pal, still a long 7 weeks to go :lol:

--------------

been feeling a bit down this weekend, weighed myself on saturday and despite nothing changing.... My weight had gone up! so did it again this morning and it had gone up again :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Seeing Paul tomorrow @ castle's which cant come sooner as i'm starting to panic and let it get to me.


----------



## dmcc

What are "light squats"? I'm getting a "not found" error in my memory banks :lol:


----------



## Beklet

dmcc said:


> What are "light squats"? I'm getting a "not found" error in my memory banks :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dunno but it it gets me legs like that I'll have to try and find some....


----------



## RACK

Hi mate, hope the prep is still going well


----------



## miles2345

CarbWhore said:


> morning
> 
> 80.7kg this am (8 weeks out) - took some pics, it was fooking freezing outside so there is absolutely no vascularity in them lol.
> 
> my housemate is away so had to put it on timer and then rush to get into pose lol! :lol: :lol: :lol:


And quarter turn to your right showing cock, well done, you nailed it:thumb:


----------



## XJPX

hello matey, was great to meet u today and im realllyyyy sorry i didnt say bye....i was trying to sort out the RAC coming and my flat tyre  . u looked awesome today mate and i kno ur gonna do awesome, im sure we will be training together again soon  , keep up the hard work and hope the week isnt too stressfull dealing with all those moaning customers


----------



## ares1

XJPX said:


> hello matey, was great to meet u today and im realllyyyy sorry i didnt say bye....i was trying to sort out the RAC coming and my flat tyre  . u looked awesome today mate and i kno ur gonna do awesome, im sure we will be training together again soon  , keep up the hard work and hope the week isnt too stressfull dealing with all those moaning customers


LOL cheers bud - no worries, hope you managed to get the flat sorted and get back at a sensible time, you looked awesome & made me look tiny lol.

------

met up with paul and XJPX last night for a chest and biceps sesh went something like this:-

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets

Seated press 3 sets

Flat machine flyes 4 sets

Cable X Overs 3 sets

Biceps:

EZ curl FST-7

Preacher curl 3 sets

After seeing paul im feeling 100x more positive about where i am, he gave me quite a few pointers for my posing which im going to work on a lot over the next few weeks.

Weve made a couple of changes this week main one being cardio increased to 45 mins pwo with 60 mins in the am still.

oh......... and i get my first cheat meal in 7 weeks on sunday... ideas on a postcard... must include a pack of chocolate hob nobs though LOL 

Paul is looking awesome - especially considering he's natural :lol: and XJPX is looking huge with excellent conditioning & shape, i expect hes going to do incredibly well at the finals :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

sounds like a good session!!!

cheesecake is always good on a cheat, it doesnt fill you up too much either so you can add more crap! stay away from things that bloat you out as that kills the length of cheat meals


----------



## mick_the_brick

Coming in very nicely J..

Impressive seperation in your quads..

Cheat should include - Steak / Cajun Chicken / Chips / Garlic Mayo and Cheesecake.


----------



## DB

cheat meal has to include doughnuts!!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> every meal has to include doughnuts!!


 :whistling:


----------



## mick_the_brick

DB said:


> cheat meal has to include doughnuts!!





> Steak / Cajun Chicken / Chips / Garlic Mayo and Cheesecake with a super mega box of doughnuts


 :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

LOL.... not to keen on steak, havent really been craving red meat and it doesnt seem dirty enough - an analogy - steak seems a bit like Kelly Clarkson - You would, but Jenna Jameson would probably give you a better time... 

ok 1st draft of cheat pmsl (Paul - look away now! :lol: )

Pizza

Cheesecake

Pack of chocolate Hobnobs

box of Donuts

Washed down with a diet coke (i dont wanna get fat)... :thumb:

i think thats quite restrained actually - maybe i should go for the KFC family bucket?


----------



## hilly

make sure that pizza is from dominoes lol.

i dont think the cheescake and donuts will go down with some ben and jerrys to help it along the way  ice cream is a must.


----------



## LittleChris

Pizza, Ben and Jerrys, creame eggs


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pizza hut, dominoes has taken a nose dive and a few will remember my cheat being ruined by a sh1t domioes


----------



## biggerlandy

hey miles where you train me from torquay train at castle


----------



## mick_the_brick

CarbWhore said:


> LOL.... not to keen on steak, havent really been craving red meat and it doesnt seem dirty enough - an analogy - steak seems a bit like *Kelly Clarkson - You would, but Jenna Jameson would probably give you a better time*...
> 
> ok 1st draft of cheat pmsl (Paul - look away now! :lol: )
> 
> Pizza
> 
> Cheesecake
> 
> Pack of chocolate Hobnobs
> 
> box of Donuts
> 
> Washed down with a diet coke (i dont wanna get fat)... :thumb:
> 
> i think thats quite restrained actually - maybe i should go for the KFC family bucket?


You would still ruin both though :whistling: :lol: :lol:

Sounds like a plan Bro - like Hilly's suggestion of washing it down with icecream though


----------



## hilly

Incredible Bulk said:


> Pizza hut, dominoes has taken a nose dive and a few will remember my cheat being ruined by a sh1t domioes


see exact opposite for me. pizza hit ruined one of my cheats. i orderd a bbq chicken pizza. it had a tomato base with a little bbq squirted on top. only 3 out of 8 slices had chicken i could see on and their were 4 halfs of a cherry tomato on it.

very dissapointed but they do a good banoffe pie.


----------



## mick_the_brick

hilly2008 said:


> see exact opposite for me. pizza hit ruined one of my cheats. i orderd a bbq chicken pizza. it had a tomato base with a little bbq squirted on top. only 3 out of 8 slices had chicken i could see on and their were 4 halfs of a cherry tomato on it.
> 
> very dissapointed but they do a good banoffe pie.


I normally hit the pizza hut at teeside park with the unlimited refills on pepsi max etc..

Large to myself with 6 extra toppings ontop of the standard :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

:beer:



mick_the_brick said:


> I normally hit the pizza hut at teeside park with the unlimited refills on pepsi max etc..
> 
> Large to myself with 6 extra toppings ontop of the standard :thumbup1:


yeh i hit that 1 earlier this year and was ok but went to the one in boro near the ugc last and it was terrible.

i really prefer a dominoes pizza.

sorry for the hijack james lol


----------



## mick_the_brick

Don't be sorry Hilly - if he complains I'll abuse his a$$ without lube this time LOL..

Will try dominoes next time then pal..

Although the boneless family bucket takes some beating at KFC.. upgrade to 12 pieces from the standard 8


----------



## hilly

haha i like the look of their new chicken burgers.

thinkin of hittin up nandos this week tho. got my card and im due a free half a chicken.


----------



## mick_the_brick

hilly2008 said:


> haha i like the look of their new chicken burgers.
> 
> thinkin of hittin up nandos this week tho. got my card and im due a free half a chicken.


Nah they are little weiner burgers.. I normally get a tower burger and one of those to plug a gap (small gap).

Go for the family boneless bucket :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i always like a slippery greasy bucket to put my bone in....


----------



## mick_the_brick

Greasy or dry.. not fussed...


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> i always like a slippery greasy bucket to put my bone in....


Yeah but you gotta enjoy the tender plump breast and juicy thigh first :lol: :lol: :lol:

ive just eaten and this thread is making me hungry again LOL.


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Greasy or dry.. not fussed...


yes we know mick - "if if clean its good to go" :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## mick_the_brick

CarbWhore said:


> yes we know mick - "if if clean its good to go" :lol: :lol: :lol: :beer: :beer: :beer:


Am I really getting that predictable?? :whistling:

:beer:

On a serious note though J.. you are coming in nicely there mate - not long now


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Am I really getting that predictable?? :whistling:
> 
> :beer:
> 
> On a serious note though J.. you are coming in nicely there mate - not long now


Cheers mate - just over six and a half weeks till i can start adding some size again :thumb:

LOL you should change youre Custom User Title to "if its clean its good to go™"


----------



## mick_the_brick

CarbWhore said:


> LOL you should change youre Custom User Title to "if its clean its good to go™"


 :whistling:

:thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

hmmmmm

for you as i doubt i could eat anywhere near this amount but i reckon

KFC

Cheesecake

Maccy D's

Hob Nobs

Doughnuts

WISPA GOLDS are back apparently (never had but hey wispa and caramel can only be lush(

Diet coke

nom nom nom


----------



## RACK

Go to TGI Firday's and have their Double stacked Jack Daniels burger. I'll post a pic of me with it on saturday, later with me giving the thumbs up. 2x7oz burgers topped with bacon, onion rings and cheese and then Jack Daniels glaze!

After that, Cheesecake!


----------



## 3752

CarbWhore said:


> LOL cheers bud - no worries, hope you managed to get the flat sorted and get back at a sensible time, you looked awesome & made me look tiny lol.
> 
> ------
> 
> met up with paul and XJPX last night for a chest and biceps sesh went something like this:-
> 
> Chest:
> 
> Incline smith press 4 sets
> 
> Seated press 3 sets
> 
> Flat machine flyes 4 sets
> 
> Cable X Overs 3 sets
> 
> Biceps:
> 
> EZ curl FST-7
> 
> Preacher curl 3 sets
> 
> After seeing paul im feeling 100x more positive about where i am, he gave me quite a few pointers for my posing which im going to work on a lot over the next few weeks.
> 
> Weve made a couple of changes this week main one being cardio increased to 45 mins pwo with 60 mins in the am still.
> 
> oh......... and i get my first cheat meal in 7 weeks on sunday... ideas on a postcard... must include a pack of chocolate hob nobs though LOL
> 
> *Paul is looking awesome - especially considering he's natural* :lol: and XJPX is looking huge with excellent conditioning & shape, i expect hes going to do incredibly well at the finals :thumb:


hey 17 weeks is natty  it is nice of you to say this buddy as i certainly don't feel it...it was great to meet you last night as i said you are bang on a few changes here and there and the hercules will be yours for the taking......i love it how 2 pages of your thread is all about what your going to eat in your 2hr cheat


----------



## Biggerdave

MissBC said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> for you as i doubt i could eat anywhere near this amount but i reckon
> 
> KFC
> 
> Cheesecake
> 
> Maccy D's
> 
> Hob Nobs
> 
> Doughnuts
> 
> WISPA GOLDS are back apparently (never had but hey wispa and caramel can only be lush(
> 
> Diet coke
> 
> nom nom nom


Spotted these when shopping the other day and got one for after the show


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> hey 17 weeks is natty  it is nice of you to say this buddy as i certainly don't feel it...it was great to meet you last night as i said you are bang on a few changes here and there and the hercules will be yours for the taking......i love it how 2 pages of your thread is all about what your going to eat in your 2hr cheat


lol if you held out another few weeks you could have entered the BNBF :lol: :lol: :lol:

yeah it will teach me to ask everyones advice for a cheat meal - all i can think about is pizzas and cheesecake now LOL  ...

Once again thanks for you're help mate feeling 100x more positive about the prep and enjoying it again.

just got back from a back and delts session

Back-

chins 3 sets

hammer pull downs 4 sets

BB row supersetted with CGPD 3 sets

One arm cable rows 3 sets

Delts

Lateral raise FST-7

Shoulder press 4 sets

Face Pulls 3 sets

45 mins cardio

10 mins posing (made sure i kept my fist's clenched for the lat spreads :thumbup1: )

followed by build and recover shake :thumb:

have upped the rep range to 8-12 reps on Paul's advice (although i didnt quite manage 8 reps on the final set of chins lol :lol: ).


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Spotted these when shopping the other day and got one for after the show


i really want to try the new kit kat chunky caramel, been seeing lots of tempting ads for it and i love kit kat chunky's


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> i really want to try the new kit kat chunky caramel, been seeing lots of tempting ads for it and i love kit kat chunky's


i brought DB one the other day and he said it was good so add that to your cheat AND a wispa gold AND doughnuts


----------



## hilly

CarbWhore said:


> i really want to try the new kit kat chunky caramel, been seeing lots of tempting ads for it and i love kit kat chunky's


my girlfriend had one the other day when we were in the car. she said she wasnt impressed as the caramel isnt runny its hard.


----------



## LittleChris

I think Galaxy have a new bar- cookie crumble? :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

CarbWhore said:


> i really want to try the new kit kat chunky caramel, been seeing lots of tempting ads for it and i love kit kat chunky's


i had both a wispa gold and a kit kat caramel sun nit :whistling: ..i think thts y i got extra pumped monday...those choccies r the secret weapon


----------



## Biggerdave

hilly2008 said:


> my girlfriend had one the other day when we were in the car. she said she wasnt impressed as the caramel isnt runny its hard.


Thats exactly what my Mrs said


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> my girlfriend had one the other day when we were in the car. she said she wasnt impressed as the caramel isnt runny its hard.





Biggerdave said:


> Thats exactly what my Mrs said


LOL some people are just hard to please! :lol: i would be chuffed to bits with cooking choclate atm :drool:



LittleChris said:


> I think Galaxy have a new bar- cookie crumble? :thumb:


Sounds good 



XJPX said:


> i had both a wispa gold and a kit kat caramel sun nit :whistling: ..i think thts y i got extra pumped monday...those choccies r the secret weapon


PMSL - cool, if thats youre secret im sold... defo having both now!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> i brought DB one the other day and he said it was good so add that to your cheat AND a wispa gold AND doughnuts


if its good enough for DB - its good enough for me :thumb:


----------



## ares1

Legs today

leg ext - 3 sets (50-30reps)

Leg press PScarb styleee

20 rep Squats 3 sets

SLDL 3 sets

leg curl fst 7

30mins on Dreadmill legs were really pumped and chaffing so swapped to stepper for the last 15 mins.

good session, intensity was high - my training partner threw up again lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

Why am I now fearing PSCARB leg day.........


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> Why am I now fearing PSCARB leg day.........


muahahahahahahahahahaha! :lol: :lol: :lol:

in a sick sadistic way its actually enjoyable 

Legs are pretty stiff today - theyll get progressively worse throughout the day, should have seen my face when i discovered the escalator at moorgate was out of order - gutted LOL :cursing:


----------



## Biggerdave

Love it when legs are like that!


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Love it when legs are like that!


LOL same but cardio becomes a fvcking nightmare!!

did triceps and calves on friday - this week my routines been different to normal as i trained with Pscarb on mon

Tris:-

rope pull downs 4 sets

overhead ext fst 7

calves:-

GIANT SET

seated calf raise 50 REPS RP

Donkey calf raise 50 REPS RP

Leg press calf raise 50 REPS RP

legs were agony yesterday all the way up with doms from my leg session and calf session, yesterday am was the longest most painfullest cardio session ive ever done lol

going to chill out today and countdown to my cheat meal - bring on the turtle shell belly :beer: :lol:


----------



## ares1

so i had my cheat meal last night... seems to have done the job, am sitting in the office sweating like hell.

anyway's the gory details:-

1x toffee fudge cheesecake

1x pack of milk chocolate hob nobs

1x 1/4lb cheeseburger & fries

1x wispa gold

1x Kit kat chunky caramel

the hob nobs and cheesecake were demolished in about 15 mins flat PMSL, then had to wait a bit to get some more space for the burger and chips and the chocolate came about 20 mins after that.

Went to bed completely stuffed and feeling pretty sick but woke up nice and full and vascular.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Where are the doughnuts Porky??

LOL 

Glad you enjoyed it though


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Where are the doughnuts Porky??
> 
> LOL
> 
> Glad you enjoyed it though


LOL

Boll0cks&#8230; knew id forgotten to eat something!!


----------



## mick_the_brick

I had mine last night...

Chicken / Beef and mushroom curry with chips (chinese)

Chicken and Beef fried Rice

12 mini spring rolls

15 mini caramel shortbread things

15 mini choc brownies

2 icecream magnums

24 jaffa cakes

A really poor effort TBH.


----------



## Ak_88

WTF Mick, theres probably near 2000 kcals though?

I bet you two have shat a log this morning :lol:


----------



## RACK

Cheesecake!!! Good call Carbwhore!

Mick = LEGEND!


----------



## ares1

Ak_88 said:


> WTF Mick, theres probably near 2000 kcals though?
> 
> I bet you two have shat a log this morning :lol:


LOL theres always one to lower the tone!

Was almost tempted to do cardio on my spin bike incase i needed to be in the vicinity of a toilet but all was ok so went on a nice walk


----------



## defdaz

Those are some cheat meals, OMG!  Repping you both!


----------



## mick_the_brick

Ak_88 said:


> WTF Mick, theres probably near 2000 kcals though?
> 
> I bet you two have shat a log this morning :lol:


Actually last night before I hit the sack.. it ****ing smelled as well :lol: :lol:

And twice so far this morning.. some freaky veins this morning so all is well.

Aiming for a lot more next week.. Zac isn't very well - teething wife was at work so had to eat that inbetween trying to sort him out LOL.

Next week WILL be a proper cheat:beer:

Jeez.. had a toffee cheesecake in the freezer could have had that as well *DOH*


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> if its good enough for DB - its good enough for me :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ares1

had an ok day today - pretty busy at work.... cardio this morning dragged and got some nasty shin pumps so struggled.

Back and Delts

Hammer pull downs 4 sets

chins 3 sets

seated rows 3 sets

BB rows 3 sets

Smith Shoulder press 4 sets

Latteral raises FST-7

45 mins cardio


----------



## jw007

Pics you classic (snigger) [email protected]

Torchy currently ahead of you mate PMSL


----------



## ares1

jw007 said:


> Pics you classic (snigger) [email protected]
> 
> Torchy currently ahead of you mate PMSL


Reported post for bullying :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

not really much of a point in posting pics atm mate as there hasn't been much of a noticable change since the last set - will get some in the gym this week though just for you sweetie :wub:

as for magicwand he's practically ready - i think he's doing a mock carb up this weekend :beer:


----------



## ares1

Chest tonight:-

Incline hammer bench - 4 sets

cable x-overs 3 sets

incline bench - 3 sets

dips - 3 sets

followed by 45mins cardio and 10mins posing.

Just for you joe:-


----------



## hilly

lookin good in the pic mate stomach has come right in.


----------



## 3752

you just could not resist his baiting could you


----------



## Willie

Looking good mate. Might try and head along to the show as it's after payday for me.


----------



## tom jones

Looking good mate.......


----------



## pob80

well done shaping up well mate


----------



## Joshua

Damn CW - looking seriously sharp there mate. Totally agree with hilly on the change to your waist.

J


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking very good there mate..

Coming in nicely


----------



## DB

Looking good mate!


----------



## Magic Torch

Good lines, the chest is cutting up real good


----------



## m14rky

looking good mate keep up the good work


----------



## RACK

Liking the vascularity in the bi's mate.

As said, waist has come in well


----------



## MissBC

Looking good babe  x


----------



## XJPX

looking gd mate, look a lot fuller as well so that cheat did u sum gd


----------



## jw007

CarbWhore said:


> Chest tonight:-
> 
> Incline hammer bench - 4 sets
> 
> cable x-overs 3 sets
> 
> incline bench - 3 sets
> 
> dips - 3 sets
> 
> followed by 45mins cardio and 10mins posing.
> 
> Just for you joe:-


Gotta say

Currently look better than that magician torch bloke


----------



## jw007

Pscarb said:


> you just could not resist his baiting could you


whats baiting????


----------



## WRT

Looking good mate!


----------



## dale_flex

Looking great in the latest pics mate congrats


----------



## ares1

cheers everyone (as promised payment in reps is on the way :lol: )

works been really busy recently which has been a godsend as its taken my mind off food etc although one of the guys i work with brought a bacon sarny this morning which smelt so good i could taste it for the rest of the day!!!


----------



## ares1

jw007 said:


> whats masterbaiting????


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## ares1

cardio done this morning, energy levels are still pretty high as my diet hasnt changed since the start, but that will all change when paul reduces my calories :crying: .


----------



## Biggerdave

Whats your macro's atm matey?


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Whats your macro's atm matey?


Been the same throughout - Roughly 2600kcal's & just over 200g of carbs.


----------



## winger

Looking good mate and nice smile.


----------



## 3752

CarbWhore said:


> cardio done this morning, energy levels are still pretty high as my diet hasnt changed since the start, but that will all change when paul reduces my calories :crying: .


yes it will......(followed by a long evil laugh)


----------



## Magic Torch

I think you should up his cardio too Paul, he was being cheeky!


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> yes it will......(followed by a long evil laugh)





Magic Torch said:


> I think you should up his cardio too Paul, he was being cheeky!


**reported post's for bullying and ganging up on me**



if im brutally honest ive had it pretty easy so far, yes the cardio has been tedious and i have been hungry but i havent been on mega low calories.

i know this will change though and im actually sadistically looking forward to the challenge and as a result being the most ripped person up there come show day. :beer:


----------



## LittleChris

CarbWhore said:


> **reported post's for bullying and ganging up on me**
> 
> 
> 
> if im brutally honest ive had it pretty easy so far, yes the cardio has been tedious and i have been hungry but i havent been on mega low calories.
> 
> i know this will change though and im actually sadistically looking forward to the challenge and as a result being the most ripped person up there come show day. :beer:


Shows keeping in condition off season has its perks! :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

CarbWhore said:


> i know this will change though and im actually sadistically looking forward to the challenge and as a result being the most ripped person up there come show day. :beer:


Good attitude mate!


----------



## ares1

Arms last night

BB curl FST-7

Preacher bench curl x3

Rope pull downs x3

Overhead ext x3

Weighted Dips x3

Hammer curls x3

10 mins posing & 45 mins on the spin bike.

Good session, pump was pretty intense. Triceps are really starting to show some detail - I'm starting to get striations down the outer head.

Looking forward to my legs session tonight, but NOT looking forward to the cardio afterwards lol. Going to be taking it easy this weekend and try and conserve some energy for next week as im predicting things will get a lot tougher but im looking forward to the results.

Cheat meal on Sunday will be a lot more conservative than last week, will be swapping trans & saturated fats for some tasty home cooked treats - either a massive spag bol or large chilli con carne made with lean mince, probably with a bit of cheesecake for desert and a pack of chocolate hob nobs to finish - YUMMY.

The alternative is I may go out for dinner and catch up with a few friends, this will mean hob nob/crunchie milkshake and large burger with potatowedges and guacamole and probably chocolate fudge cake to finish.


----------



## hilly

sounds like things are on track and going well mate congrats.

Both of those cheats sounds good to me


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> sounds like things are on track and going well mate congrats.
> 
> Both of those cheats sounds good to me


yeah, i cant wait lol :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Cheat sounds good - enjoy mate


----------



## Ak_88

CarbWhore said:


> Cheat meal on Sunday will be a lot more conservative than last week





CarbWhore said:


> Hob nob/crunchie milkshake and large burger with potatowedges and guacamole and probably chocolate fudge cake to finish.


Hmmm :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

Sounds good, things are well on track matey


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Sounds good, things are well on track matey


cheers mate.

legs tonight did

calf raise 3x15

leg ext fst 7 x 10

Squats 3x15

leg curl 6x10 10 second break between sets

leg press 3x15

lunges 3x30

45 mins cardio, was too fvcked to do any posing.

build and recover never, ever, ever tasted so fcuking lush.

absolutely dead now, even conversation is tough.


----------



## ares1

weighed myself this morning before cardio as usual and im exactly 1kg down on last week, the cheat on sunday seems to have worked :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Good work, does that mean you can have another one?!?


----------



## 3752

CarbWhore said:


> weighed myself this morning before cardio as usual and im exactly 1kg down on last week, the cheat on sunday seems to have worked :thumb:


you seem suprised


----------



## ares1

Biggerdave said:


> Good work, does that mean you can have another one?!?


think so ill double check with paul later



Pscarb said:


> you seem suprised


was suprised to lose a full kg again, thought it would be slightly less, it was a good surprise though


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done on the weight loss - all coming in nicely mate


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Well done on the weight loss - all coming in nicely mate


Thanks mate 

So much for the cheat being reserved!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

chilli concarne (home made - 200g mince, 150g rice)

Pack of chocolate hob nobs

Toffe fudge cheesecake

1x wispa gold

1x Kit kat chunky peanut butter

1x boost

3x donuts (failed on the last two :crying: )

went to bed bloated, very bloated! but woke up this morning full, dry and very vascular :thumb:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Nice work pal - except on the last 2 doughnuts (you weiner)..

Working away the next few days will get those posing tunks you are after sent down to you by the end of this week.


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Nice work pal - except on the last 2 doughnuts (you weiner)..
> 
> Working away the next few days will get those posing tunks you are after sent down to you by the end of this week.


LOL thanks fella, greatly appreciated!


----------



## LittleChris

Are they Mick's work briefs or something? You dirty little dog! :lol:


----------



## mick_the_brick

Chris it's getting embrassing pal - he insists I don't wash them before I send them down..

Aw well a couple more quid helps :0


----------



## LittleChris

mick_the_brick said:


> Chris it's getting embrassing pal - he insists I don't wash them before I send them down..
> 
> Aw well a couple more quid helps :0


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

If its clean its good to go! :beer:


----------



## ares1

LittleChris said:


> Are they Mick's work briefs or something? You dirty little dog! :lol:


LOL everyones entitled to a fetish! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ares1

Back yesterday:-

1 Reverse lever pulldown 3x10-12

2 Dumbell rows 3x10-15

4 Narrow grip pulldown 3x12

5 Dumbell pullovers 2x15

Delts

1 Latteral raises FST-7x10

2 Shoulder press 4x12

3 Rear delt reverse cable x-over thingy - 3x12

Cardio was 25 mins dreadmill and 20m stepper, had to swap between the two as im getting really bad shin splints atm got about 300metres from the house this am and had to head back home to use the bike as i was in agony.

Also can feel a bit of a cold coming on :cursing: took some echinacea and some sudafed nose spray so hopefully i will have caught it early and it wont develop any further.


----------



## Magic Torch

You taking Vit C and drinking lots of water? That will flush the cold out mate! I never get colds when prepping and I'm sure its for this reason.

How you feeling tho, prep going well?


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> You taking Vit C and drinking lots of water? That will flush the cold out mate! I never get colds when prepping and I'm sure its for this reason.
> 
> How you feeling tho, prep going well?


yeah taking loads of vit c ed, water intake is high aswell - probably around 7-8Litres. i dont think its much to worry about it will be fully cleared up in a day or two.

other than that and the shin splints the preps going well LOL - weight is coming off nicely :beer:


----------



## ares1

oooh another thing - havent had a ciggarette since saturday night :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly

congrats on the not smoking mate very good stuff


----------



## Magic Torch

TBH I think I might start smoking again.....stop the food craving LOL


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> congrats on the not smoking mate very good stuff


Cheers mate, ive been meaning to pack it in for ages (probably about two years LOL)



Magic Torch said:


> TBH I think I might start smoking again.....stop the food craving LOL


LOL! also means you cant taste the bland food.

But seriously dont :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done on the cigs... i've always had an on-off love affair with them lol.

currently back on them since my last show (elfintan's prediction came true!)


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> well done on the cigs... i've always had an on-off love affair with them lol.
> 
> currently back on them since my last show (elfintan's prediction came true!)


just pack 'em in mate - if you can diet for 12 weeks im pretty fcuking sure you can give up smoking.

Chest last night

Incline BB - 4x12

Incline hammer press - 4x10

Pec deck - 3x12

Cable x-overs - 3x12

Followed by 25mins treadmill and 20 stepper - good session nice and sore today.


----------



## Ollie B

Coming along nicely Carb. Will be in the gym 2nite mate smashing the fcuk out of my legs 

As for the smoking cut that sh1t out dude. If you want help cutting the habit then let me know, used to smoke 15 cigs every day about 4 years ago and never looked back.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Well done on the cigs...

nice talking to you again last night BTW


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Well done on the cigs...
> 
> nice talking to you again last night BTW


Cheers mate - good to catch up! Sorry i had to go quickly - I felt a bit rude, but was fooking starving and it was meal time lol :lol: you know how it is.


----------



## ares1

Ollie B said:


> Coming along nicely Carb. Will be in the gym 2nite mate smashing the fcuk out of my legs
> 
> As for the smoking cut that sh1t out dude. If you want help cutting the habit then let me know, used to smoke 15 cigs every day about 4 years ago and never looked back.


Cheers fella, may have a chat with you in the gym when i see you next. At the moment the cravings have been very managable, but its early days.


----------



## Ollie B

CarbWhore said:


> Cheers fella, may have a chat with you in the gym when i see you next. At the moment the cravings have been very managable, but its early days.


I was in the gym yesterday but didnt see you. Having a day off tonight but will be in tommorow. Will you be in? I will be able to give you a reference regards how to stop smoking.


----------



## ares1

Ollie B said:


> I was in the gym yesterday but didnt see you. Having a day off tonight but will be in tommorow. Will you be in? I will be able to give you a reference regards how to stop smoking.


Lol wasnt in last night mate - back in tonight and tomorrow.

Will be doing legs on friday so ill try and chat to you before i start as theres no way ill be able to hold a conversation during or after pmsl... :lol:


----------



## ares1

Did arms last night

Biceps

Hammer machine FST-7x10

BB curls 3x12

Triceps

Overhead ext 4x12

rope pull down supersetted with reverse grip pulldowns & close grip press ups 3x12

Did 45 min cardio and posing, got a few pics but the lighting's shocking in them - will try and put them up later & get some better ones this weekend.

Nice and sore today, feeling a lot stronger in the gym this week - im pretty certain this is due to the supplementation change.

Sleep has been quite disturbed over the past few nights so looking forward to getting some naps inbetween meals tomorrow.


----------



## ares1

legs last night

Leg extension fst 7 X 12

Sissy Squat's 30/20/20/20

standing ham curl 6X10 ( 10 second rest)

Leg press 30/20/15

Lunges 3X20

Calf raise 4X15

then did 45m cardio and came home to my housemate having a fcuking dinner party and the fridge loaded with beer... [email protected] :lol: :lol: :lol:

got the underworld trilogy yesterday so going to check them out today inbetween looking at the olympia pics :thumb:

Woke up this morning and weighed myself - was bang on 81kg - so up 1kg on last week :cursing:

-----------------------

Some pics, not great quality but gives you guys a bit of an understanding where i'm at, there's a few changes to the diet next week mainly swapping protein sources. Waiting for Paul to come back to me about carbs and whether we will be reducing intake. :whistling:


----------



## winger

Looking good. The last pic looks like you are putting 100% into flexing.


----------



## ares1

winger said:


> Looking good. The last pic looks like you are putting 100% into flexing.


 :lol: cheers mate, the last one was just bad timing :innocent:


----------



## hilly

looking nice and lean mate great progress


----------



## dale_flex

Looking class buddy. How tall are you?


----------



## ares1

hilly2008 said:


> looking nice and lean mate great progress


Cheers mate



dale_flex said:


> Looking class buddy. How tall are you?


thanks fella 5,7ft or 175 cm


----------



## MissBC

looking good babe


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> looking good babe


Thanks hun, hope youre feeling better :thumbup1:


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> Thanks hun, hope youre feeling better :thumbup1:


 :crying: no sniff sniff still feel poop and i just about passed out because of it when i tried to get back to the gym

u planned your cheat meal yet?


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> :crying: no sniff sniff still feel poop and i just about passed out because of it when i tried to get back to the gym
> 
> u planned your cheat meal yet?


oh dear...

no cheat meal planned yet (except for the chocolate hobnobs and cheesecake :thumb: ) will do some shopping tomorrow and go by instinct :beer: ... have to go to sainsburys so will probably pick up some chocolate donuts aswell


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> oh dear...
> 
> no cheat meal planned yet (except for the chocolate hobnobs and cheesecake :thumb: ) will do some shopping tomorrow and go by instinct :beer: ... have to go to sainsburys so will probably pick up some chocolate donuts aswell


no go to tesco and get their jam filled sugar doughnuts!! i brought some for DB the other day and he approved!!

also there is a new cookie dough frijj which i brought him too which is nice!!

ummmmmmmmmmmmm i suggest getting a big fat lasagne from tesco with some pizza express garlic dough balls, followed by hob nobsm cheesecake, frijj, doughnuts and im sure you will be more than sick after that hehehehehehehehehehehe

(i told you im livning my cravings through you hehehehe)


----------



## ares1

^^^ LOL

had my cheat meal last night which was hobnobs lasagne and cheesecake, woke up this morning and was very full and vascular.

Diet has changed this week and its going to get tough  calories have dropped and we've lowered carbs and increased fat intake, other than that cardio etc is the same.

really looking forward to seeing the impact the diet changes will have, and relishing the challenge.


----------



## RACK

With your metabolism mate you'll notice a big difference with dropping the carbs


----------



## ares1

RACK said:


> With your metabolism mate you'll notice a big difference with dropping the carbs


i hope so buddy, really looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## mick_the_brick

Looking very impressive now fella.. coming in nicely 

Will get those pants in the post today for you BTW.......


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> Looking very impressive now fella.. coming in nicely
> 
> Will get those pants in the post today for you BTW.......


Thanks & thanks lol!


----------



## ares1

did back and delts last night:-

Back:-

Hammer Strength Pull Downs x4

T-Bar row supersetted with wide grip row x3

Chins x3

Nautilus pulovers x3

Delts:-

Upright rows x3

Latteral raises FST-7

Shoulder press x4

followed by 45 mins cardio and 10 mins posing

was a really good session, strenght was really good because of the cheat meal, managed two plates a side on the shoulder press for 8 reps.

so far the changes to the diet have been positive, although im on less calories i dont feel so hungry - probably to do with an increase in fat intake, also still getting a bit sweaty after eating which means metabolism is going strong.

Cardio this morning dragged on quite a bit, was chuffed to bits when it finished and i could have my oats.

got an easy day today, we have a work party in the afternoon where we will be given an update on how the company is performing and then go bowling.

The bar is paid for all night and they will have snacks out, not quite as bad as yesterday when someone brought in £45.00 worth of cake and donuts and left them in the kitchen :cursing:


----------



## m14rky

good progress mate


----------



## XJPX

looking gd matey, gd luck for this week....wanna c sum wicked changes so bust ur ass off


----------



## ares1

cheers guys, had a good chest session last night and finished off with some abs.

Chest:-

Incline bench x4

Incline hammer press x4

peck dec x4

DB flys x4

Abs

Decline sit up SS with leg raises x2

Cable crunch x2

Plank SS (both sides 90 secs then front 90 secs) x1

Havent trained abs in over 3-4 months, theyre a bit stiff today so waiting for the doms to kick in.

Cardio went by pretty quickly last night, did 15 mins on the x trainer and 30 on the treadmill.

Did some posing practice afterwards, hamstrings are really starting to come out but still holding chub on my lower back and @rse lol.

Last nights sleep was quite disturbed, got up about 3 times to pi$$ - last time i have a litre of water before bed with my vit c pmsl. Got up for cardio this morning and struggled through thinking of oats :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

MissBC said:


> ummmmmmmmmmmmm i suggest getting a big fat lasagne from tesco with some pizza express garlic dough balls, followed by hob nobsm cheesecake,


my word that it orgasmic.... :rockon:

looking much tighter bud, traps at the neck look sick!

dont pull the 'karate' face from batfink though on the front double bicep again please :lol:


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> my word that it orgasmic.... :rockon:
> 
> looking much tighter bud, traps at the neck look sick!
> 
> dont pull the 'karate' face from batfink though on the front double bicep again please :lol:


Cheers fella lol

did arms yesterday - was short of time so did supersets to fit it all in

overhead cable extension & cable curl superset x3

incline DB curl & hammer curl superset x3

Weighted dips, cable extension & skull crushers tri-set x3

follwed by 45 mins cardio.

Woke up this morning and stomach was in knots and im sore all over from all the jabs, managed to battle through cardio though.

Energy levels are pretty low, and its legs tonight which will be fun 

but on a positive note ive been seeing some good changes this week :thumb:


----------



## 3752

as i mentioned before James if it was easy JW would still be competing


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> as i mentioned before James if it was easy JW would still be competing


FPMSL, today was a tough day - Struggled through it have to say thanks to to Mick for calming me down :thumbup1:

did legs tonight:-

Leg extension fst 7 X 12

Squat 15/12/12/20

Lying hammy curl 6X10 Pscarb style

Leg press 30/20/15

Lunges 3X20

followed by 45 mins on the treadmill, looking really flat but i think this is all part of the plan - cant weight till weigh in tomorrow to see the results :thumb: .

discovered a nice little treat aswell - broccolli grilled on the george formby, it gives it a nice little crunchy taste 

its funny how dieting changes you're perception of foods....


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> ^^^ LOL
> 
> had my cheat meal last night which was hobnobs lasagne and cheesecake, woke up this morning and was very full and vascular.


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just saw this, YOU HAD what i suggested hahahahah did i put the idea into your head hahaha

xx


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH just saw this, YOU HAD what i suggested hahahahah did i put the idea into your head hahaha
> 
> xx


no.... :innocent:

don't know what you're talking about.... i'm a man therefore i can think for myself - it was purely coincidental 

(tasted bloody good  )


----------



## MissBC

CarbWhore said:


> no.... :innocent:
> 
> don't know what you're talking about.... i'm a man therefore i can think for myself - it was purely coincidental
> 
> (tasted bloody good  )


sure sure I TAKE FULL CREDIT hahahahaha :bounce: :bounce:

and it was only suggested for your benifit so glad u enjoyed it :thumb:


----------



## ares1

ok so weekend was pretty chilled, weighed myself as usual on sat morning and was precisely 79.9kg - so 1.1kg down on last week - spent the rest of the weekend watching a few films sleeping and doing cardio, went out for my cheat meal last night as i wanted to get out of the house and also catch up with a few people.

So i had a burger, garlic chips and a slice of fudge cake so pretty restrained compared to my usuall LOL although the burger and chips dissapeared in about 10 mins.

There have been a few changes to the diet this week, because of the weight loss last week paul is keeping things pretty similar except for dropping carbs from one of the carb meals, its going to be a tough week but less than 3 more to go.


----------



## mick_the_brick

CarbWhore said:


> FPMSL, today was a tough day - Struggled through it have to say thanks to to Mick for calming me down :thumbup1:


NP fella - all ok now ??

You get the pants yet??


----------



## Magic Torch

It'll be show day before you know it! Head down fella, you'll do great Paul will have you looking your best


----------



## ares1

mick_the_brick said:


> NP fella - all ok now ??
> 
> You get the pants yet??


Yeah LOL, got a paper bag with me today just in case pmsl

not yet - bloody royal FAIL on strike... will probably be there tonight



Magic Torch said:


> It'll be show day before you know it! Head down fella, you'll do great Paul will have you looking your best


indeed mate, nearly at the finish line now


----------



## MissBC

you have a cheat this week or a clean one?


----------



## mick_the_brick

LOL

Anytime pal - you need a word etc.. get in touch


----------



## ares1

MissBC said:


> you have a cheat this week or a clean one?


yeah didnt go mental though - had a burger, garlic chips and a slice of fudge cake :thumb:

Tasted awesome


----------



## Prodiver

Looking good, James - hang in there! 

Where do you work out BTW?


----------



## ares1

Prodiver said:


> Looking good, James - hang in there!
> 
> Where do you work out BTW?


Thanks for stopping by pat, at the moment i train in the works in high barnet, its a nice spit and sawdust gym - Eddie Abbew used to train there before monster opened.

Did Chest and biceps last night, wanted to hit my weak spots whilst ive got some energy from the cheat meal.

Chest

Incline bench x4

Incline hammer press x4

peck deck x3

cable x-overs x3

Bi's

hammer preacher curls x3

BB curls FST-7

followed by 45 mins cardio and 10 mins posing, it was a good session got pretty pumped and very vascular, strength is down quite a lot now - but as everyone says it's not how much you can lift on the day, its how much you look like you can lift...

Feel pretty drained this morning and cardio dragged on a bit, but feel positive - will be meeting up with Paul in Heathrow tomorrow evening so he can check on my progress and make any nessecary adjustments.

At the moment meal 1 seems like such and anti-climax, i spend all of cardio thinking about it and then its over in a few mins and im still hungry fpmsl :lol:


----------



## Ollie B

Mate ur looking in good condition when I saw u in the gym last night. Vascular as fook!

You looked proper dead :lol: 2000cals would do that though lol. Hang in there mate. 3 weeks to go


----------



## ares1

Ollie B said:


> Mate ur looking in good condition when I saw u in the gym last night. Vascular as fook!
> 
> You looked proper dead :lol: 2000cals would do that though lol. Hang in there mate. 3 weeks to go


cheers fella, you arent the only one to think i look dead - someone at work asked if i was ill. finally have the energy to update this today lol

did back and hams last night:-

hammer pull downs x4

T-Bar row x3

Cable Row x3

Nautilus pullovers x4

SLDL 4x10

Leg curl x4

followed by 45 mins cardio.

seeing paul tonight which im looking forward to, i still think i need to lose another 6-8lbs to be at my best so it will be interesting to see what he has to say and whether we make any changes.

at the moment im going through green tea like theres no tomorrow- about 6-8 cups a day pmsl but it really does seem to help control my appetite and energy levels.


----------



## BBWarehouse

CarbWhore said:


>


Wicked detail coming out in your back mate.


----------



## CharlieC25

Yo dude, great meeting you last night - you really are look good esp 3 weeks out. Your comp is on the 25th Oct isn't it?

Check out the hamstrings! Jay couldn't believe the size of them! 

Hope seeing Paul last night lifted ya spirits, if you get the posing right I reckon you'll do damage on the day! Good luck!


----------



## ares1

CharlieC25 said:


> Yo dude, great meeting you last night - you really are look good esp 3 weeks out. Your comp is on the 25th Oct isn't it?
> 
> Check out the hamstrings! Jay couldn't believe the size of them!
> 
> Hope seeing Paul last night lifted ya spirits, if you get the posing right I reckon you'll do damage on the day! Good luck!


thanks! was good to meet you and Jay, must be hard dieting with him eating everything in the house  ... if you need any ideas for a cheat meal i can help pmsl :lol: Paul may not approve though:innocent: :tongue: ...

yeah seeing paul defo lifted my spirits, he has a calm collected reassuring way about him & tells it like it is :thumbup1:

-----

so went to see paul last night so he could check up on my progress, hes happy with where we are at this stage and the progress that ive made since i last saw him.

based on the meeting weve made a few changes, we wont be using build and recover pwo anymore :cursing: but nuts and protein instead... also we are going to add a couple of protein and veg days in next week just to speed things up a bit.

although it meant i didnt get home till 12, Seeing paul really lifted my spirits, cardio was a breeze this morning and managed to find some energy out of nowhere to push hard in my workout today.

Really exited about the last few weeks - i know its going to be fcuking tough especially the protein and veg days and the carb depletion but i'm relishing the challenge and cant wait to see the results.

did shoulders and triceps today

Cable lateral raises x3

DB latteral raises FST-7

Hammer strength shoulder press x3

Over head cable ext x4

rope pull downs x3

then 45 mins cardio, was an awesome workout!


----------



## BabyYoYo

James you're looking fab sweetie. Reps when I can!

Best of luck for everything - not long now!

xxx


----------



## 3752

you looked excellant last night mate and still have 2.5 weeks to run with a few more changes those last bits will drop off.....

did you look at your self this morning and check was not there?? :whistling:

here is the pic i took last night although it has to be remembered you are flat and it was taken to my iPhone....


----------



## Biggerdave

Looking great there buddy, another few lbs and you'll be spot on!


----------



## Guest

You look very good mate.

I am always highly impressed at how muscular you guys can look in the classic class at such a low body weight compared to the open classes.

Very impressed! As far as feeling down, every one feels down and small at times near a contest even the Ruhl's of this world


----------



## LittleChris

Great stuff Jay


----------



## 3752

what this pic does not show is how fantastic James's hamstrings are the best i have seen for some time a proper leg bicep....


----------



## Ak_88

Thats why they call it the biceps femoris Paul  (well at least one of the ham muscles anyway :whistling: )

Looking good J - not long now!


----------



## RACK

Really tightening up now mate, the seperation in your legs is coming through nicely.

Keep it going buddy!


----------



## ares1

Cheers everyone youre comments really help me push through the exaustion! looking forward to getting some extra much needed sleep this weekend.

if i have a chance, and can get a operational camera - i will try and get a last set of pictures at some stage over the weekend.


----------



## MissBC

Looking good james

keep it up and you will do great


----------



## Ollie B

James looking awesome mate. Hams look mean.


----------



## CharlieC25

CarbWhore said:


> thanks! was good to meet you and Jay, must be hard dieting with him eating everything in the house  ... if you need any ideas for a cheat meal i can help pmsl :lol: Paul may not approve though:innocent: :tongue: ...
> 
> yeah seeing paul defo lifted my spirits, he has a calm collected reassuring way about him & tells it like it is :thumbup1:
> 
> -----
> 
> also we are going to add a couple of protein and veg days in next week just to speed things up a bit.


Haha Yeah I gathered from the 10minute list of your last cheat meal that you might have some idea how to hammer it :lol:

It is definitely hard dieting around someone who eats like a horse but Jay is very good, he's competed before so he never eats chocolate or sweets in front of me, he just steals all the change off the kitchen side and buys it at work hehe

Welcome to my world on the protein and veg days - you will LOVE them :whistling:

Keep it up dude, you were looking fantastic and yes ladies I have seen him in the flesh  Paul is right about your hamstrings they are exceptional and remember that when you are posing - focus on your good points and you will go far  May the force be with you :rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Great pic!! looking in good condition mate


----------



## XJPX

great pic bro  , not long now


----------



## ares1

thanks for you're support guys - really, really appreciate it :thumbup1:

Today's been a struggle, really enjoyed every minute of it though - lethargy has really started to sink in now & i'm flatter than a pancake...

did quads and calves in the gym tonight

Leg ext fst-7

Hack squat x4

Leg press x3

weighted walking lunges x2+1bw

Calf raise x1

SS

Donkey calf raise x1

45 mins cardio... did some posing afterwards and shocked a few people in the gym.

Condition is really starting to show through, even though im flat i've got veins all over my traps and lats and chest is starting to get pretty vascular too.

Cant fcuking wait to do my cardio this weekend and in a sick sadistic way now that the end is in sight, i'm looking forward to my protein and veg days and the changes in my physique they are bound to bring out...

My housemate is training biceps tomorrow so will go to the gym and force him to take some piccies, at the moment he has been relegated to his room as he was eating cheese and crackers :lol: :lol: :lol:

once again i really cant thank everyone enough for you're support


----------



## hilly

you have a good attitude mate thats for sure and if ure enjoying it then thats even better. not long left now mate.

looking forwar to see pics


----------



## ares1

weight this morning was 78.9kg so another kg off in the past week :thumb:


----------



## hilly

great stuff mate, keep at it not long to go


----------



## 54und3r5

You look fantastic mate, good luck for the rest of your prep


----------



## Magic Torch

You still alive mate or has Paul killed you lol


----------



## ares1

Magic Torch said:


> You still alive mate or has Paul killed you lol


if by alive you mean "Zombie" then yes... the early mornings coupled with low calories and lots of cardio are taking there toll now and im pretty shattered.

But only another week to go then i have the week leading up to the comp off work (thank fcuk) When i told paul his response was a rather ominous "good, youre going to need it" pmsl :lol:

Spoke to Paul yesterday and got a new diet plan in place this week, this will help me shift the last few lbs...

Bascially we are going to do protein and veg *only* days on tue, thurs and sat - the other days will be the same as last week, when paul mentioned this to me when i saw him last week my response was "do i get fat with the meals?"... "No James, they're called protein and veg *only* days" :thumb:


----------



## ares1

54und3r5 said:


> You look fantastic mate, good luck for the rest of your prep


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL well they are the hard days mate, by next week you'll be so fcuked you wont care (much like me this week lol) but only a week of dieting then its carb up time!

You'll be fine bro, keep at it!


----------



## Mephisto_7

With your PWO cardio, do you do that straight after finishing your weights session or after having taken your shake/amino acids?


----------



## ares1

Mephisto_7 said:


> With your PWO cardio, do you do that straight after finishing your weights session or after having taken your shake/amino acids?


Hi mate, cardio is done directly after weights, i then have my PWO once ive finished...

gives me something to look forward to lol :lol: the thought of my "build and recover" shake got me through many long pwo cardio sessions lol, unfortunately not using it atm because of the carb content :crying:


----------



## CharlieC25

Doing well Mister - looking forward to seeing your pics compared to last week, the protein and veg days will be hard but the difference in your physique will be enough to keep you going!! Under two weeks to go now woo hoo bet you cannot wait!!

Good work getting the week off work you are definitely going to need the rest!!

Keep going matey, looking forward to seeing how you do! x


----------



## mick_the_brick

Keep going pal..

Not long now


----------



## Galtonator

keep going the end is insite. This time enxt week thing how good you will feel


----------



## ares1

Alright so im part way through the first protein and veg day of this week & despite some bad news, to be honest so far Its not half as bad as i expected&#8230; but I did miss my oats for breakie.

Did bi's and chest last night, again the reason for hitting these on a Monday is because I feel they are my weak areas therefore want to hit them when I'm fresh - unfortunately most of the gym goers also seem to hit chest and biceps on a Monday lol

Chest

Incline BB x4

Incline hammer press x4

DB Flys x3

Cable x-over x3

Bi's

DB Curls x3

BB Curl FST-7

Followed by 45 min cardio then posing & sun bed.


----------



## ares1

CharlieC25 said:


> Doing well Mister - looking forward to seeing your pics compared to last week, the protein and veg days will be hard but the difference in your physique will be enough to keep you going!! Under two weeks to go now woo hoo bet you cannot wait!!
> 
> Good work getting the week off work you are definitely going to need the rest!!
> 
> Keep going matey, looking forward to seeing how you do! x


Thanks! cant wait to see the difference, yup atm the thought of stuffing my face post comp is driving me on LOL...



mick_the_brick said:


> Keep going pal..
> 
> Not long now


Cheers buddy :beer: no more emails about youre 1000cal breakfast's please lol!



Galtonator said:


> keep going the end is insite. This time enxt week thing how good you will feel


Cheers mate, this time next week ill be in full depletion mode so will probably feel nothing lol :lol:


----------



## Biggerdave

I actually find deletion week enjoyable mate, so much changes to your body. Your doing amazing mate i'm really disappointed i have to work that weekend i'd love to come along and support.

You will have loads of guys there i'm sure.


----------



## ares1

cheers fella!

well i survived today - just about!

did back and hams in the gym:-

hammer Pull downs x4

Seated rows x3

Nautilus pullovers FST7

SLDL x3

Standing ham curls x4

45 mins cardio - 30 on stepper and 15 on dreadmill, im snappy and tired which is probably a good sign lol.


----------



## 3752

the pain of P&V days is not felt on the day but the days after.....best of luck


----------



## ares1

Pscarb said:


> the pain of P&V days is not felt on the day but the days after.....best of luck


PMSL! yeah i agree... :lol:


----------



## BD009

Hi mate, hope preps going well dude. Haven't been posting lately but have been following. Judging by the pics some pages back, you look bang on target to bringing a top physique. Keep it tight these final days!! Good luck and will hopefully make it up to support!


----------



## ares1

BD009 said:


> Hi mate, hope preps going well dude. Haven't been posting lately but have been following. Judging by the pics some pages back, you look bang on target to bringing a top physique. Keep it tight these final days!! Good luck and will hopefully make it up to support!


Thanks bud! :thumbup1:

*10 days to go*

*
*

*
*another protein and veg only today, really starting to notice the difference in my physique now & face has well and trully sunken in...

Went into boots yesterday and a bloke who works in the same building asked me if i was doing a show (must look fcuked lol) at the moment im absolutely exhausted, even small taks seem monumental & the fact i seem to have picked up a cold doesnt help matters either.

The main thing driving me on now is the fact the end is very, very nearly in sight and caffeine.


----------



## CharlieC25

Keep going matey - I got struck down with a cold at the beginning of the week and feck me it was a bad one but all that Vit C has carried me through - keep going we are soooo nearly there! Post show water retention here we come!! WOOOOO HOOOO:bounce:


----------



## LittleChris

How is everything going?


----------



## MissBC

Im sure James will be in here soon but the poor thing is sick with pneumonia, was chatting to him earlier on FB

Get better soon hun


----------



## LittleChris

Ah, thanks for the update.

Get better soon buddy


----------



## Biggerdave

Thats **** timing too pal, get better soon


----------



## MissBC

Im sure he wont mind me saying as hes sicky in bed and prob not feeling like posting much but he can update with details. He is pulling out of doing the Herc as he is very sick on antibiotics and all.

Hes looking to do the Starz all going well!!


----------



## BD009

Bad luck pal, concentrate on getting better then smash the Stars show. Best wishes mate

Dan


----------



## DB

Mate sorry to hear that.. all the best J


----------



## winger

Get well soon big man!


----------



## Willie

Sorry to hear that mate, hopefully you'll have a quick recovery and be ready to do battle at the Stars.


----------



## 3752

It is true that James is very ill and will not be doing the Hercs this weekend...we spoke over the weekend and decided to compete at the Stars instead....so James can relax and get himself better.....get well soon mate


----------



## WRT

FFS, first Jamie gets sick and now carbwhore! Get well soon mate.


----------



## RACK

Hope it passes quick for you mate


----------



## ares1

cheers for the support everyone, focussing on getting rested and better at the moment before pushing for the stars on the 15th - lung function is down a lot which is to be expected, i've been on the anti-b's for a few days now and the fever has started to subside a bit today which is a good sign.


----------



## Magic Torch

WRT said:


> FFS, first Jamie gets sick and now carbwhore! Get well soon mate.


LOL true, still we'll both be back stronger and competitive!

Get well soon Jimbo, I'm sure I'll be at the stars to support you.


----------



## CharlieC25

So sorry to hear you are ill hun! That is rubbish but rest up and get better and then go to the starz show and smash it!! Really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## Prodiver

So sorry to hear you're ill, James. GWS!

If you feel well enough try to make the Herc show - even though you're not competing - it'll be a blast, and good to see you.

And Magic T too.

Don't forget there's a whole crowd of us meeting at Nandos at 12:00.


----------



## Biggerdave

Prodiver said:


> So sorry to hear you're ill, James. GWS!
> 
> If you feel well enough try to make the Herc show - even though you're not competing - it'll be a blast, and good to see you.
> 
> And Magic T too.
> 
> Don't forget there's a whole crowd of us meeting at Nandos at 12:00.


Dammit i have to work:cursing:

Good to meet you on sunday Prodiver. Sorry we didt get that chance to chat, i didn't see you again all day.

I'm sure we'll bump into each other again at some point:thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## ares1

Hey everyone! first things first I want to thank you all for you're support, sorry I haven't updated this, but I don't think you want to read about the slime I'm coughing up and the "huffing excercises"(thanks missbc) lol!

Basically had an appt with the doctor today and he's pretty much advised me to take it easy for the next 6 weeks!

Whilst part of me really wants to do the stars and get on stage and show off the hard work - and tbh I've never been the sort of person to do as I'm ordered lol! I think pushing myself for the stars isn't the best idea, had a chat with Paul tonight (who I really can't thank enough for his support over the past few weeks and his help and assistance with the prep - not only the diet but everything else) and we pretty much came to a conclusion that it would be better to recover fully rather than risk a relapse.

So basically I'm going to take it easy for the next few weeks and come off everything and get well, then start an off season plan with a view to finally competing with pauls assistance next year! This set back has only made me hungrier and with what I have learnt about my body during the diet I'm confident I can make some impressive improvements once I'm 100%

Once again I really can't thank everyone enough for you're support through the diet and it's things like this that make the community and atmosphere on the board superb.


----------



## Ak_88

Better safe than sorry J - good approach. Are you over the worst of it now?

At least now you have an idea what works for you and can come in bigger next year :thumb:


----------



## Biggerdave

Probably best mate, don't want to make yourself worse again!

The South coast is an awesome show, well worth doing if your good by then

Keep us updated bro.

Dave:thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

James as i mentioned on the phone last night my main concern is your Health mate, i would consider you a friend and to risk your long term health for a plastic trophy is not worth it.....relax and you will be back to fight another day....if you need anything give me a shout...


----------

